# Xbox Rally Games?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've bought a copy of Dirt for my 360 and though it was pretty good. I downloaded a demo of Dirt 2 but was far less impressed with it 

Can anyone recommend any good rally games, or should I just stick with Dirt?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

might be old, but richard burns rally is the best rally game ever made


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

buckas said:


> might be old, but richard burns rally is the best rally game ever made


Absolutely second to none, get Richard Burns Rally :driver:

Might be hard to begin with but everything`ll click and you`ll be flying down thoses stages :thumb:

The likes of Dirt are pesh poor in comparison


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The full retail of Dirt 2 was actually really good! Much better than the demo


----------

